# Bodywork Paint inspection report



## gurj001 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi all, 

Could anyone recommend a painter / bodyshop/inspector that would be able to assess a previous repair and write a report with there opinion of the work in Berkshire area.

I've had some work done which I'm not happy with and need a professional opinion to help me decide if I should live with it or push for rectification which will not be easy.

Cheers
Gurj


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Headley Bodyshop in Newbury are great guys in there. Maybe give them a shout.


----------



## gurj001 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendation JMorty, Headley Bodyshop seem to have a good rep but a little out the way for me.

Any recommendations nearer Slough or Berkshire / Middlesex board?


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

there are companies out there that do them for a fee, around £120.

I think one is called Scotia?


----------



## gurj001 (Apr 15, 2011)

Found the website scotiavehicleinspection.com . The service does not appear to be detailed enough in checking the paint for my needs but a useful service for full vehicle inspection

keep the suggestions coming :thumb:


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Is this an insurance repair ?


----------



## gurj001 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr paint said:


> Is this an insurance repair ?


No not an insurance job. Paid a bodyshop to repair the rear quarter after a reversing incident.

The panel work ain't too bad but not perfect.

Its the paint, visable masking lines, flaking clear coat, over spray on seals, damaged door seal where theyve scraped paint off that are bugging me.
This is after there 3rd attempt in 18 months. Last 2 attempts the body filler cracked / formed uneven surface under the paint.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

I would not be asking for an independent report unless you are going to make it a court matter tbh ...

I would advise you of maybe speaking to them and say that your still not happy and are looking into possibly taking legal actions to recover the costs of the repair ...there word will probly be we will sort it for you ... tell them that they can sort it by avoiding any legal action and paying the bill for a reputable body shop to undertake the repairs required ...see what they say?


----------



## gurj001 (Apr 15, 2011)

The cars value is around £2000 now and the work required is £200 - £500 at a guess.
Its part of a limited edition run before they stopped production of this model. In another words my heart overruled my head and got it repaired after my "reversing incident" 

I’ve lost confidence in them to carry out a satisfactory repair after they've made so many small mistakes at each attempt. Looks like they rushed the work each time.
I suggested they arrange the repairs with another Bodyshop but they weren't up for that and rather go to court.
I need somebody to look at the work and assess if the Bodyshop could easily dodge the blame for any of the issues and then weigh up if it is worth the hassle


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

fire sum pics up please of repair area and defects if possible


----------



## gurj001 (Apr 15, 2011)

Here are 2 pictures from by phone camera
Ill take some proper pictures of all the issues on Sunday

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bzapv00CVZ-nTHdRLTNDSjVHaGs/edit?usp=sharing

See vertical shut line above the rear light. Masked up on visible part of the shut-line so its seen with the boot closed. Keyed up the whole of the boot shut area and not polished out after.
Left a visible matt shut line seen when the boot is closed.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bzapv00CVZ-nUXRzQ3M5Ujd0N1k/edit?usp=sharing

I removed the side skirt before it went in for the 3rd attempt. Can see flaking clear coat with shiny un-keyed clear coat under it. Clear coated over dirt.

The paint is pretty soft so must be a new defect, cant say i spotted it before.
They saying the paint was already flaking before they did the 3rd attempt...they already painted this panel twice already so they must have painted this area on this attempt or one of their previous goes.
I cant see where they have faded out the clear coat, im sure they painted right down to the masking line below the dirt this time round.


----------



## Caped Crusader (Sep 27, 2009)

I have had similar issue in the past with a bodyshop. Here's what I did:

I got my car independently inspected by an inspection company - This was about £150. I then sent the garage the inspection report and wrote them a covering letter (all sent special delivery so they couldn't deny receiving it) asking them to consider the report and its findings.

I made it plain to them that I had lost all faith in them to repair the car to a satisfactory standard and that I wished the car to be repaired by another garage. I also enclosed two quotes for the repair for them. Make sure the quotes cover ALL the remedial work that they've made a mess of and the original work. This should include the extra time required to remove the layers of paint they've put on to prepare the area for painting again.

Finally, I said that If they were unwilling to recompense me for the repair, I shall have the car repaired at my own cost and will seek to reclaim the monies through the small claims court.

In my situation, the garage coughed up the full amount.

An example of an inspection company: http://www.scottishtechnical.co.uk/index.php

Another one: http://www.benjaminmiles.net/services

This is the one I used. Make sure you do not tell the inspection company who did the repair. I just said to them it was a small independent garage that did the repair. The motor industry is incredibly incestuous!

There is an institute for automotive assessors:

http://guideto.iaea.org.uk/

I would try and get one of these local to your area.

Using another garage to gauge another's work is not independent.

I have a copy of the letter that I sent them should you need it. (PM me)

Stay cool, calm and professional. Make sure your correspondence highlights clearly the deficiencies in the service they have provided and what you are seeking from them to resolve the matter. Letting them have another try is not an option.

*The most powerful weapon you can have in your armoury is the independent inspection report.*


----------



## Caped Crusader (Sep 27, 2009)

gurj001 said:


> No not an insurance job. Paid a bodyshop to repair the rear quarter after a reversing incident.
> 
> The panel work ain't too bad but not perfect.
> 
> ...


Just re-read this post by you. It was a bit of deja-vu for me. Spray on door seals, poor mask lines. That's exactly what they did with my car. The quotes I got for the remedial work included all new seals where they'd scraped or oversprayed them. Also, the quotes should include removing all existing filler where they've filled.

It may take time, but, if you stick to your guns, they will have no choice but to pay out for the repair.

On last thing: Do not let them dictate where you should get any remedial work done if they agree to pay the costs. That's your decision. I would go to the most expensive bodyshops you can find - and the ones that have the best reputation.

You are, legally, in a VERY striong position here.


----------

